# ALL my Mice! Oh boy Ten little squeakers!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.masondixonreptiles.com/MouseColony.html
Is all the babies...but I want to ask what you think of this guy? He has a blue base..but dark eyes. What variety is that considered?

















And here are the rest of the babies!












































That is it for me! Ten cute mice!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

One picture isn't showing.  Cute tho.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That first pic must be an undermarked brindle.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

LOVE the broken double brindle / ry you have there! Would snatch her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

1st pic is an unmarked brindle 
All are so cute!


----------

